# car subwoofer for ht



## The Mutant2 (Jul 1, 2014)

hi everyone i want to use two alpine SWR-1542D OR SWR-1242D diy im ht.any suggestions?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

In general it's not a good idea. Car subs are made with the idea that cabin gain will boost the low end. In your home the room gain isn't nearly as much as a car so it drops off really quick in the low end. Usually you need a really huge box to compensate for it so much so it's not worth it. You could model those subs in WinISD to see how big of a box you would need but more than likely it's just best to buy a known DIY sub for home use.


----------



## ramchip0007 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yea, what he said.


----------

